# Jockey Club - here now...any questions?



## naudette (Jul 25, 2008)

We're staying at the Jockey Club until 8/31.  If anyone has any questions, I'll try to answer.

Last night, Thursday, the building was evacuated around 9pm. By the time we walked down from the 11th floor and got to the 2nd floor, they said all was clear.  

Our room is facing the construction on the 11th floor. Noise is very minimal not nothing at all.  

The unit is ok.  Not great, just ok.  We've stayed in better.

Wireless is working perfect....good signal.

Nancy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 25, 2008)

One of the JC reviews talked about a strong cigarette smell in the room.

How's your room re that issue - do you think it was an isolated incident.

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## naudette (Jul 25, 2008)

The room is very clean and smells fine.  No smell what so ever of anything.

We are in room 1122.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 26, 2008)

Many, many years ago we were in 514B a one bedroom unit facing the Bellagio or the Monte Carlo; can you still see the various casino hotels with all the construction?  The best drawing point about JC was its location to the resort strip.


----------



## naudette (Jul 26, 2008)

You can still see the Bellagio if you are on that side.  The view from the south side will be a solid wall of the new City Center.

It's almost enveloped by the City Center.  I really can't figure out why they just didn't buy it and demolish it.  YOu have to walk under the construction to get to the strip.


----------



## Berea1 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Jockey 2 BR lock-off?*

Is there such a thing as a 2 BR Jockey lock-off?

If it is not too difficult, could you write as to which of the specific Jockey units will have the best view of the strip once the construction is completed?
Can you estimate as to the percentage of occupancy for the wek that you are staying at The Jockey Clu?

Thank you in advance.

Patrick


----------



## naudette (Jul 26, 2008)

No units will have a view of the strip.  The North side units in the tower closest to the strip on upper floors will be able to see the Bellagio fountains from the side.

To be very honest, the best way I can describe it is take a paper grocery bag, open up cut away part of one side.  Imagine the building inside the bag.  It's engulfed by the construction.

As far as occupancy goes, we asked for a unit facing Bellagio.  They said they were full and had none to put us in.  However, when they evacuated the building, there weren't more that 50 people in the building.  Of course, this is Vegas and most were probably out.  

I'm sorry, I don't know about 2 bedroom lock-offs.


----------



## Snotick (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, first post. Been lurking for a long time.  Just didnt have too much to say until now.   I purchased a 1 bedroom unit at the JC last fall. Will be staying in it first week of Sept.   I visited the JC before I purchased and looked at the construction and rooms.  If memory serves me correctly, JC doesnt have lock offs.  They have full 2 bedroom units.   As far as construction, I looked at everything when I was there last year, and I pay very close attention to construction photos.  The Cosmo wraps around  the JC on the West side blocking a lot of view.  You may still be able to see the fountains, but would not be able to see Bellagio itself.   Your view would be Northeast with a wall very close.    The same thing happens to the building closest to the strip on the east side. Cosmo wraps around it blocking the end rooms view of the strip (to the North East)  you would still have a nice view of the fountains, Bellagio, and Caesar's.   Every JC room facing south gets a view of the wall.  The only rooms that may be acceptable is the Penthouse 2 bdrm units. These may have windows that look directly east or west. But you would be looking over the pool to the other JC building 50 ft away.  
I have tried to find every bit of information about JC before and after I purchased.   I still have not gotten a straight answer about what facilities would be available to members.  (just the parking garage, as of now)   I will be asking again in Sept. But I assume since Cosmo itself is in limbo, no one will have any answers.  
For anyone curious as to what room numbers at the JC face the fountains, here ya go.   There are 11 floors at JC,  The building closest to the Strip is the Ascot tower .   Rooms ending 08, 06 may be partially blocked.  Rooms 04,02,00, 34, 32, 30, 28 are clear, the higher the floor, the better the view of the fountains.  The building farthest from the strip is the Derby Tower. Rooms ending 78, 80 may be partially blocked.  Rooms ending 82, 84, 50, 52, 54, 56, 58 are clear.
I purchased my 3rd floor room unit 4 on ebay last fall for $250 plus closing, for a week 44.  I usually go to vegas twice a year so I hope to be here a long time.  
I will say that since March of this year the prices of the units have gone back up. I even see South facing rooms going for over $1k.   
I believe in three years JC could be a great bargain.  With the cosmo (or whatever they name it) being a few minutes from your room, what more could you ask for.  
I think I have rambled enough. I will go back to lurking.


----------



## fnewman (Jul 30, 2008)

njwhite said:


> It's almost enveloped by the City Center. I really can't figure out why they just didn't buy it and demolish it.


I think they tried - but can you imagine trying to get that many individual owners to agree to a sale - much less to agree on a price?  However, I'd be willing to bet that the design foresees the day when enough the owners will finally give up and coerce the others to sell out.  After all, who wants to stay in a 'paper bag'?


----------



## derb (Jul 30, 2008)

fnewman said:


> I think they tried - but can you imagine trying to get that many individual owners to agree to a sale - much less to agree on a price?  However, I'd be willing to bet that the design foresees the day when enough the owners will finally give up and coerce the others to sell out.  After all, who wants to stay in a 'paper bag'?



The owners I know have quite the opposite view.  We think being attached to a new billion dollar plus resort a definite plus.  The views of the rooms facing south are blocked but the northern rooms still have their views.

Assigned parking in their underground garage, private elevators to the JC lobby, private entrance to the shopping arcade/casino and other benefits including multi million dollar  upgrades at the JC (paid by the Cosmo) and other upgrades have us looking forward to the day the Cosmo is open.


----------



## Snotick (Jul 30, 2008)

The construction was the reason that I bought at the Jockey Club. I looked at the Polo Towers also.  After doing the research, I felt that a North facing room at the Jockey Club would be the best choice.  While its rooms may not be as nice, once the Cosmo is finished It will have the best location, quick access to casino, shopping, food.   And dont forget that just on the other side of Cosmo is the City Center. 
In the end, 1/2 of the owners will have South facing rooms, 1/2 will have North facing rooms.   The people on the North side are never going to sell out.  I know I wont.


----------



## gollum3040 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Post Construction JC*

I just got back from the JC while there I sat through a presantation for either the City Center or Cosmopoliton Time Share (Some sort of RCI points pitch) so I could get the free show tickets.  More importantly I learned a few things about how the construction will affect the JC.  According to the pitchman, the JC received 46 million for renovations, from the sale of the parking lot on which the Cosmopoliton is being built.  When construction is complete JC will have direct access to the City Center.  He said City Center although he may have been using City Center and Cosmopolitan interchangeably.  In addition, there will be direct access to the JC from Harmon.  Four levels of parking will be set aside in the attached parking garage.  Finally he said that they will be building a rooftop beach pool.     
For anyone planning to go to JC, the construction was practically unnoticeable, other than the 3 large cranes I thought might fall on me at the pool.  The Valet parking was excelent, the 2 bedroom unit was in excelent condition.  The walk to Bellagio and PH where I spent my nights were very short.


----------



## alanraycole (Aug 1, 2008)

*Corrections*

I am semi positive that the Jockey Club prohibits smoking in all rooms now... based on memory of my last stay, but not verified.

The Jockey Club owners were never asked whether they would like to sell... at least the general ownership was never asked. I was never asked. I think they knew what the answer would be... sure, for about 25K... others would have seen even more green and held out for a king's ransom.

There are no lock-offs. I doubt the word was invented when the Jockey Club was built.

You most definitely have a view of the strip. No, not directly facing the strip. But, those enjoying a north facing room can see down the strip from Paris and down past Ceasars. Yes, the Belagio can be seen from many rooms in the Ascot Tower. Nevertheless, the views from the Ascot on the first 3 or 4 floors have long been blocked by the Belagio's landscaping, raised walk way, drives, etc. The choice views are north facing Ascot units from the 5th floor and up. As an owner of a Derby Tower 2-bedroom unit on the seventh floor all the way in the back, I also have a good view of the fountains and Paris with its balloon and Eiflel Tower beyond if I look to my right as I gaze out the living room window. The views out of the bedrooms are primarily of the wall of the Cosmo parking garage, although if I look hard to the right, I can see the fountains from there, too. But, I have never stayed in the unit and, hopefully, never will. Instead I hope to stay as high up in the Ascot Tower as possible.

Because the Jockey Club has been around so long and owners have aged and their habits have changed, I suppose, many owners no longer use their units. Plus, blocks of rooms are owned by Vegas hotels. For these reasons the majority of those staying at the Jockey Club at any given time are either renters or exchangers. They have a good rental program and occupancy stays high. Rental rates are very competitive. 

An owner can reserve his owned unit and week, but most do not. If they stay at the Jockey Club, they can ask to stay in another comparable unit. Renters and exchangers can as well. Who gets the fountain view? First come, first served (unless you, as an owner, stay in your unit for your deeded week and your deeded unit happens to have the great view). I have proposed that the system be changed so that owners have priority in room requests. I was told that I wasn't the first to make the suggestion. It will be considered by the board. If you are an owner, please let them know your wishes. Maybe, we can organize an active campaign for room request priority for owners here on TUG. What might thwart the campaign, however, is the Vegas hotel ownership blocks. I don't know how many units they own. I hope there are more concerned timeshare owners than block owners. The block owners would see their interests as the status qou for the sake of their renters.


----------



## Snotick (Aug 1, 2008)

The way it was explained to me was that the Jockey Club has a few units that are not timeshare, but are actual apartments that people own outright.  This is part of the reason that buying out the JC was going to be difficult.  A handful of people live there full time.   This is the cause of the smoke smell, I dont think that the JC could tell someone that owns an "apartment" that they cant smoke in their own residence. 
I think the JC is very unique in its situation. The building has been around forever. Back when celebrities were using it as there home while in vegas, no one thought that 30-40 years later these two small buildings would be engulfed by what is the modern day vegas.  I am sure back then, they were happy to sell the units as apartments, not worrying about if they needed to worry about selling out decades later.


----------

